# Aep crappie



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever got into some nice crappie down there, more than 1 or two. I have seen pictures of some hawgs but have never had much luck myself. I realize that not all ponds hold them but has anyone located them in the ponds off rural dale?


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I've only caught one crappie before, at the lake right next to Campsite C. I think they're in just a few of main large ponds, probably only the big ones next to campsites. But the only place I can say for sure that has crappie is the lake at Campsite C. Personally, I'd take a bluegill over a crappie any day.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I've never caught a crappie there but have heard of them being caught sometimes. I dont think there are many of them in there though. I'm with thedon, I'd rather have the gills anyways, love a big mess of fried up bluegills!!


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

I got into some paper mouths on what I believe was pond 43 last year.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Until they drained it, the lake at D held a lot of slabs. There are some of the fellows in the spring that camp with us after Mothers' Day that do well, but I can't say where they go, 'cause I don't know.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

We get em every year. An excellent snack over the fire with a few beverages!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well thanks for rubbing it in. Just thought that since my prime AEP gill slaying action occurs when I should be hitting Indian Lake I could kill 2 birds with one stone. Nice pic but not enough landmarks to help,


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Not a problem. I'm getting the bug to get down there too. The picks were back at Camp C, when we got back.


----------

